# Intrinsically Safe LED Light?



## daveneal (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I'm looking for a good standard intrinsically safe light. It needs to be intrinsically safe to ATEX standard for use in potentially explosive atmospheres (e.g. oil refineries, petrochem e.t.c)

A good balance between throw and flood would be good as both are required regularly.

Run time not a massive issue.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## american lockpicker (Apr 16, 2009)

Look at pelican lights or maybe streamlight propolymer.


----------



## Wade (Apr 16, 2009)

Nitecore D10 - safe with no spark...


----------



## LukeA (Apr 16, 2009)

Wade said:


> Nitecore D10 - safe with no spark...



This is a TERRIBLE response. That light has never been tested for hazardous conditions, and having exposed and easily accessible steel parts, would never pass such a test. 

Stick to approved safe lights from Pelican, Streamlight, or Underwater Kinetics.


----------



## blasterman (Apr 16, 2009)

Plastic/rubber body rather than metal? (drop/spark)


----------



## Morelite (Apr 16, 2009)

blasterman said:


> Plastic/rubber body rather than metal? (drop/spark)


 There a quite a few metal bodied lights that are NEC 500 and ATEX certified, some are brass, aluminum, titanium, and copper.


----------



## StarHalo (Apr 16, 2009)

The Streamlight Survivor, UL Listed Class 1 Div 2 and ATEX approved, frequently used by firefighters: http://www.brightguy.com/products/Streamlight_Survivor_LED_Flashlight_90540_90541.php

The catch is that it cannot use lithium/L91 batteries, and the rechargeable model is NiCad :sick2:


----------



## metlarules (Apr 17, 2009)

I believe Brightstar also makes intrinsically safe lights.


----------



## daveneal (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks for this fellas,

You've given me a good starting point.


----------



## vali (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe you will want something like this -> http://www.barbolight.com/tactical/productos/u04atexp.php?lang=en

Javier is a member of CPF and has his own subforum.


----------



## papabear (Apr 17, 2009)

Look here...It's a German company, but they have an office in the US. They specialize in Intrinsically Safe portable electronics....everything from flashlights to PDA's all designed for use in hazardous areas.

Try this lite:

http://www.ecom-ex.com/ledtechnik.html?&cHash=6328704e9a&productid=32

Atex Zone 0:

II 1 G EEx ia IIC T4
II 1 D T130°C IP65

They have got plenty of others too, but I recomend that one.


----------



## Sacket (May 2, 2009)

I used to be a manager of a bulk fuel storage facility and we mostly used pelicans because they were pretty much sold everywhere and worked quite well.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (May 2, 2009)

A Princeton Tec EOS II headlight will work.


----------



## chmsam (May 2, 2009)

I'll post this just in case there could be some confusion about what is meant by intrinsic safety.

There are specific standards for equipment used in hazardous environments (danger of fire, explosion, etc.). This is not an area where "this might work" is good enough. This equipment has to carry the appropriate label/rating.


----------



## LEDninja (May 3, 2009)

Wade said:


> Nitecore D10 - safe with no spark...





chmsam said:


> I'll post this just in case there could be some confusion about what is meant by intrinsic safety.
> 
> *There are specific standards for equipment used in hazardous environments (danger of fire, explosion, etc.). This is not an area where "this might work" is good enough. This equipment has to carry the appropriate label/rating.*



The Nitecore D10 does not have any hazardous rating.
A flashlight with an approved hazardous rating will have a label similar to this.


----------



## daveneal (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

So far I haven't invested in a decent intrinsically safe light. However, I might have finally found what I was looking for. The new surefire fire rescue range (e.g. the G2L-FYL) has been approved by the american MIL standards as approved for use in an explosive atmosphere.

Apparently the UK distributor is also looking into getting european ATEX certification. This will be a good step forward for all of us European flashaholics that work in hazardous environments.


----------



## Mark620 (Oct 23, 2009)

*EOS II*


Intrinsically Safe UL® CL 1 Div 1


----------



## bigwalt333 (May 13, 2010)

Hello! I'm new here,but saw the interest in an Intrinsically safe flashlight. My company will start marketing an all American made,rechargeable Intrinsically safe LED light on 5/17/2010. If you would like some info. on this great light,just let me know,and I will get the info. to you. Thanks, Tom


----------

